# lighting requirements



## tonyandann (Feb 9, 2013)

We just bought a 1991 blazer with a snowway snowplow for the purpose of plowing our own property. We live in upstate New York. We have 2 properties we own that are about 5 miles apart and we only use the truck for plowing our own properties. The plow works great, but it does not have any additional lighting. The frame only holds the plow, it does not extend up in front of the grill to hold a light bar like other trucks I see on the road. Do we need additional plow lights? If so, where can they be mounted? I am trying to avoid buying a new frame. I don't care what the truck looks like, I just want it legal so I can plow my own property.


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm not familiar with the NY laws for this but the best thing would be to ask your local or state police, since they are the ones who will be writing the ticket if your in violation. I know here in PA if you have a plow on, and the plow blocks any part of the lights, you (are supposed) to have plow lights with turn signals on the vehicle. Now I have seen guys running around with out plow lights but I quess the cops just let it slide.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Even if you only plow on your own property, there's still that 10-mile round trip between the two places. If you go on a public way, even if it's daytime but you get caught in crappy weather, you could get ticketed:
(New York State Vehicle & Traffic Law)


> §375 Equipment.
> 2. (a) Every motor vehicle except a motorcycle, driven upon a public highway during the period from one-half hour after sunset to one-half hour before sunrise or *at any other time when windshield wipers are in use, as a result of rain, sleet, snow, hail or other unfavorable atmospheric condition*, and at such other times as visibility for a distance of one thousand feet ahead of such motor vehicle is not clear, shall display:
> 1. at least two lighted head lamps on the front, one on each side, having light sources of equal power;
> (b) All lamps used on a motor vehicle except a motorcycle shall be so arranged, adjusted and operated, as to avoid dangerous glare or dazzle. Except as provided in paragraph (d) of this subdivision, the upper outline of any beam of dazzling light projected to the left of the longitudinal axis of the vehicle by the lowermost light distribution of a headlamp designed to produce more than one light distribution, or by the single light distribution of any other lamp used on such a motor vehicle, shall not rise higher than the lamp center at a distance of twenty-five feet nor higher than forty-two inches at a distance of seventy-five feet. In each case, the height of the beam shall be measured from the plane upon which the vehicle stands and the distance shall be measured from the lamp projecting the light.
> ...


Most plow rigs (older Fishers, anyway) used a selector switch to have either the headlights or the plow lights on when the vehicle's headlight switch was turned on. On my Minute Mount 2, the changeover is automatic when I plug the cables from the plow assembly into the matching cables on the truck. Then the taillights and everything are on, but the headlights aren't reflecting off the back of the plow.
With "professional" plow lights, you also have front turn signals that aren't blocked by the plow.

I can't seem to embed the direct link in the post, but go here and type "80888" into the site search box. That'll bring up the Truck-Lite® Snow Plow/ATL Light Kit.
You'd have to wire them up, but maybe with something like a roof rack (half a luggage rack) you could clamp the rack to the hood of the truck, and make the lights demountable.
The light kit would be about $140, which would probably be cheaper than a ticket. If they help you plow your property at night and see well enough to not bump into anything, they might be even more of a bargain.


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

make brackets and mount between hood and above the factory headlights .make sure high enough to show over plow when driving down road. my first truck i used fogs lights on . dont forget yellow light on top of truck for people to see you plowing.


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

As others have said, do check with local enforcement. I run a 1997 Cherokee w/ 24d Sno way w/o lights and it does fine. In fact, my wife prefers it because no light bar obstruction. The only thing I do is make sure the clear poly is clear and polished. If they become hazy it does cut the light.


----------

